# Fred's Bone Chiller Ice Cube Trays



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Just a heads up that some Sur LaTable stores may still have some of the Fred Bone Chiller ice cube trays (skulls and crossbones) at 75% off ($1.69 each, regularly $7).

I happened to be surfing Sur LaTable's website and searched for "Halloween" and notice it on clearance. Online is SOLD OUT however, but a few determined phone calls to a few brick and mortar stores ended up netting me 5 of them for parties next year.

If you want to do your own search among the stores, Sur LaTable's SKU is 596288. Call your local store and see if they might be able to point you to a few stores that may still have inventory if they are sold out themselves. BTW Sur LaTable will ship (UPS) so you don't have to live in the area.

I'm thinking they will look cool as ice cubes in a punch or maybe as ice cream forms for parties. Here's Fred's website for fun things:

http://www.worldwidefred.com/home.htm
http://www.worldwidefred.com/bonechillers.htm


----------

